# How long until build up resistance to Xifaxan?



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm on my second round of Xifaxan (1200 mg. for 14 days). While on it the first round I felt FANTASTIC and then symptoms came back. I'm curious for those of you who have taken multiple rounds of Xifaxan (or have taken a small maintenance dose daily), how long did it take you to build up a resistance to it, so that it no longer worked for you? I am very concerned about building up a resistance to it. I'm only 35. Right now there's nothing else on the market like Xifaxan that is not absorbed by the body, and does not have some of the unpleasant side effects of many antibiotics.We are adopting a baby from China and will most likely travel next year at this time. I plan to take Xifaxan the entire trip. (My GI indicated it is being studied for PREVENTING traveler's diarrhea/e-coli which sounds good to me!) However, I do not want to build up a tolerance for Xifaxan in the meantime! Just curious how concerned about this I should be.Thanks,Nicole


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

Everyone is different. I do not think you will get a good answer to your question. You may never build a resistance or it could happen but no one can tell you when. Perhaps a microbiologist could answer this by examing your stool or fluid from your small bowel and testing it for type and resistance. I have no idea but that is my best guess.


----------

